# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  How to influence a dreams content before sleep?

## Avalanche

Is there anyway to influence what kind of dream you will have before you go to bed?
Like if you wanted to dream about skydiving, is there any good way to help make you dream about sky diving?
I know that if you focus on something for extended periods of time before bed, possibly spread out over multiple days, then you would eventually dream about that thing, but is there any easier ways to do this?

----------


## lawilahd

I'm wondering the same thing, I've always heard to think about the subject you want to dream about before sleeping, but this rarely works for me.

----------


## SergeantSurreal

It is difficult and mostly chance. If you are doing a WILD then you could have a good chance at it. The only other way i could think of is changing the scene while Lucid, there are tons of threads on this subject.

----------


## siuol

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/affirm...cidity-117113/

thats a thread on this I made before. (not asking the question, wrote about how I used a method I made to choose what my non-lucids were about.)

The general idea of it is that you think of something that you can have 100% confidence in i.e. having an awesome dream that night, untill you get into a state of confidence (you should be able to recognize it, you feel pretty good and optomistic, it's hard to describe), and then breifly visualize the dream you would like to have, for me I thought of a general scenario for a few seconds, and then you go to bed.

Now that I think of it I gave that thread a bad title name...

----------


## jojo946

u can try a technique known as dream incubation. When you at random times during ur close ur eyes, imagine ur dreaming and do all the thing u would wanna do in the actual dream u want to have. Do this after doing an RC during ur day. Having this play in ur head from time to time during ur day will actually increase ur chances of having that exact dream when ur asleep. whether u become lucid or not the chances of having that dream increases. this is called dream incubation hope it helps u  :smiley:

----------


## BobbyLance

Hi there my friend,

It's actually possible to influence your dream content, but it requires a lot confidence in yourself. It's autosuggestion. For example, if you want to have a dream about sky diving. All you need to do is tell yourself "I'll have a dream about skydiving". That's it my friend, no sweat. But just like what I said: Confidence, lots of it. Hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## WinRic

I've never had luck with "real dream incubation" (I'm not that great with mnemonics), but anytime I play one video game for a few days, a few hours a day, I have dreams based on the game. (so far I've only done it with two, call of duty and a gundam game)

I know it doesn't work with "skydiving" but any game you really like you can dream about.

And I've also tried with reading, but haven't had any luck with that at all.

----------


## jojo946

> I've never had luck with "real dream incubation" (I'm not that great with mnemonics), but anytime I play one video game for a few days, a few hours a day, I have dreams based on the game. (so far I've only done it with two, call of duty and a gundam game)
> 
> I know it doesn't work with "skydiving" but any game you really like you can dream about.
> 
> And I've also tried with reading, but haven't had any luck with that at all.



Dream incubation can be hard but all it takes is confidence. But if you find it hard anither way would be to WILD directly into the dream or to DILD and do an RC in the dream once u r lucid in the dream just have the intent to sky dive. Control ur dream.

----------


## Avalanche

A lot of really helpful stuff in this thread, thanks.

But no techniques that can be done right before you go to bed, or while you are falling asleep?
I suppose dream incubation can be performed before bed, but it's focus is throughout the day isn't it?

Ok, I will try incubating a dream with some autosuggestion through the day. Might at least encourage me to do more reality checks.

----------


## jojo946

> A lot of really helpful stuff in this thread, thanks.
> 
> But no techniques that can be done right before you go to bed, or while you are falling asleep?
> I suppose dream incubation can be performed before bed, but it's focus is throughout the day isn't it?
> 
> Ok, I will try incubating a dream with some autosuggestion through the day. Might at least encourage me to do more reality checks.



Well before going to bed and wyk u fall asleep u can do MILD as well..It involves repeating a mantra to yourself over and over as you sleep like "I am dreaming". You have to clear your mind of any other thought except the mantra. Then wen u dream there is a chance the mantra will work since it was the last thing on ur mind. The mantra is all up to you. Dream incubation's focus is throughout the day and repeat it before u got to bed as well. And yupp the more RC's the better hope this helps  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

> But no techniques that can be done right before you go to bed, or while you are falling asleep?.



Look at mine again, it is for before bed. It is essentially a form of dream incubation, except you use something you have 100% confidence to sort of trick youself into a state of false confidence, and while in this state quickly think of the dream. As long as you can get into that state of mind, you can do it in seconds to minutes, no mantras, no going over it multiple times in your head, and no doing it throughout the day, just once before bed. I've used this technique to enter an old dream of mine (swamy area with lots of crocidiles) and to create a dream with a massive electric storm (tried for a sexual one but ended up not going to bed for a while if you know what I mean). The first time I became lucid since I recognized that I was aiming for this dream, the second time I purposefully avoided lucidity to make sure I could incubate purely non-lucid dreams. I haven't been using it since I like to daydream at night so routines like this interupt that, but if you want I can start working on it again and maybe refine it.

----------

